# Showing after kidding?



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

How soon after kidding are you comfortable with showing your dairy girls? For example, I have a yearling ND doe due October 1st. State ADGA show is October 9th. Would you take her or no? I am new to showing dairy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she is going to be raising that kid I wouldn’t. I can’t even trim my Goats feet or do anything with them for a few months after they kid because they freak out about their kid even with them standing in front of them. I couldn’t even imagine trying to show that lol
Another thing is about a week to 10 days after kidding (roughly) they can be a bloody mess.....literally bloody after kidding so I’m sure that wouldn’t be fun to deal with. But I’m no pro on showing just my two cents


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With all the bacteria and viruses at the fair, I would never take a young kid.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I should add that kids will be pulled as bottle baby, and kept in our LQ trailer while at the fair. I’m wondering about Dam. If she would be fine to show a little more then a weak after kidding. Would her udder be full enough? Would she have a chance against ones who freshened months ago?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking a doe that will smear discharge on the pen bars for the neighboring goats to get into, dripping it in the show ring and aisleways to be tracked back and forth everywhere? Yeah,I'd pull my does out before I'd be penned next to a freshly kidded doe even with stall guards. 
That kind of goes along with people who drip or spill milk in public areas (or over udder their does so they leak all over the show ring) 
Who don't keep their pens raked and scatter poop every time their goats come out. 
Who let their goats have nose to nose contact with everything they walk past. 
ETC. 

Other breeders can make or break your farm, especially the big show herd owners. Be polite with body fluids lol 
Okay, that sounds weird.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Also keep in mind that every time you come from the barn to your trailer you bring germs back on your clothes and shoes.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Amandanicole said:


> I should add that kids will be pulled as bottle baby, and kept in our LQ trailer while at the fair. I'm wondering about Dam. If she would be fine to show a little more then a weak after kidding. Would her udder be full enough? Would she have a chance against ones who freshened months ago?


First i do not show goats and am pretty new to them. But i wouldn't chance takin her so close to her being fresh. And you have a due date but what if she lives up to the doe code and goes late? I would just stress over germs and stuff like that plus just the stress of getting her ready for the show during that time. Shows are a great breeding ground for bad things to happen to an already taxed from birth goat. By yearling i am guessin she is also a ff... so she will be even more stressed at this crazy thing that just happened to her body. Nope i would very much not even really think about takin her.

And even if the kids are in your trailer... there are still airborne nasties they could possibly catch. Plus you are gonna be walkin all around all those animals then goin in to feed and check on the kids multiple multiple times a day.... are you gonna shower and change clothes and boots every single time you go in the trailer to check on the kids? Biosecurity for those kids is more important than missin one show for their maman goatie... or to me it would be.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Realize too, that your doe, as nice as she might be, will still not have her lovely body back. She will still appear posty, perhaps dropped in her barrel, and definitely not something that would be in show condition. Leave her at home this year and plan for next year


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Amandanicole said:


> How soon after kidding are you comfortable with showing your dairy girls? For example, I have a yearling ND doe due October 1st. State ADGA show is October 9th. Would you take her or no? I am new to showing dairy.


I would contact the show chairman and ask, several of our shows do not allow does who have kidded in less then 30 days attend. I have showed a doe 3 weeks after kidding, but that is limit for me.


----------

